# Eternity, Infinity and Forever



## Lili (Aug 9, 2008)

*I have now added the plot if you want to be a Pokemon. Please read if you want to be one.*

Plots:

Human Plots:
Plot for Infinity:
You were once called the Pokemon Master. You had beat all eight gym leaders and the Elite Four. You thought that everything was okay, that you would be known as the greatest trainer in the world. Then, a new challenge rised. They called themselves Team Eternity, and were made up of trainers even stronger than you. You wanted to beat them, and show that you were stronger. Sadly, you were beaten. There was a price to be paid if you were beat that they told you after the battle; they stole one of your Pokemon. You were then kicked out and you became enraged. They stole your Pokemon! You figure out there are more like you. They have had their beloved Pokemon taken away, and are fighting to take them back. You join them and plan to take down Team Eternity, to get back your Pokemon. They call themselves Team Infinity.

Plot for Eternity:
You are a member of the greatest organization on te planet. Even Giovanni trembles at the sight of you. You have beaten to so-called, 'Pokemon Masters'. More like Pokemon Losers. You battle whoever opposes you and steal their Pokemon when you win. If you loose, you are kicked out and have your own Pokemon stolen. Your leaders are the fearless Jazz and the seductive Elise. They accepted you into this group, and you are now respected by others and strong. You figure out that there are trainers that you have beaten in the past, and they have decided to take back their Pokemon. These trainers call themselves Team Infinity. You are ordered by Jazz and Elise to take care of them, and you follow their orders. What is the name of your team, you ask? You are now a part of Team Eternity.

Pokemon Plot:
You used to live with your family in peace, with nothing to disturb you, except the occasional fight with another Pokemon or a trainer who that they could catch you or a member of you family. Then something happened. Humans came and started to steal Pokemon from the forests, deserts, lakes or other places where you lived. You moved to another part of your habitat to away from them all, but that didn't stop them. They stole a member of your family, wheather it be a son, daughter, brother or any other relative. You became enraged, and decided to get your beloved family member back. You meet other Pokemon that have had the same thing happen to them. You team up and learn about a group of humans and their Pokemon that have had the very same happen. You're team follows them, knowing that they could be a big help. You and the Pokemon you met up with have made their own team, Team Forever.

Rules:
1: No godmodding.
2: Please don't get all Mary Sue. 
3: Don't double post.
4: You can have lv 100 if you want, can have any Pokemon and any move, just don't get too carried away.
5: You can have a legendary Pokemon if you want, but only one.
6: You can be a legendary Pokemon if you want.
7: Have fun!

Members:
Marie Teirya/MewXCharmeleonXEevee/Trainer(Infinity)
Tanya/Kali the Flygon/Milotic
Vaster/Reventhas/Trainer(Infinity)
Matt/Blaziking 175/Trainer(Infinity)
Tokilo/Cryptica/Arceus
Pudge/Darksong/Buneary
Domino/shadow_lugia/Trainer(Eternity)
Fyrix/Evoli/Salamence
Shadowflare/Mew/Vulpix
Mysti/Mew/Trainer(on Forever's side?)

Human Form:
Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
History:
Team:
Pokemon(can have up to six):
Relationships:
Other:

Pokemon Form:
Species:
Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
History:
Relationships:
Other:

My form:

Name: Marie Teirya
Gender: Female
Age: 15
Appearance: Marie has brown hair that goes down to her neck and a purple bandana with black stars. She's caucasian. She wears white gloves with black PokeBall designs on it. She wears a blue sleeveless tee-shirt and blue pants. She wears black leggings and blue shoes. Her eyes are a strange purple. She also wears a purple belt with pockets to store items and PokeBalls.
Personality: Marie is shy and quiet, but when she gets to know someone, she'll bond with them instantly. She can be cruel and pessimistic, but treats her Pokemon with love and care. 
History: Marie was born in Petalburg city, and her starter was a Mudkip. She trained with it and battled other trainers, until, four years later, she had beaten all eight gym leaders and the Elite Four. When she heard of Team Eternity, she battled their leaders, Elise and Jazz. She lost and her baby Mudkip, nicknamed Kimmy, was stolen. She now is with Team Infinity and plans to get Kimmy back.
Team: Infinity
Pokemon:
Parshswamp, male lv 97 Swampert- Brave nature- Parshswamp was Marie's first Pokemon and is loyal to her. He doesn't trust male trainers for unknown reasons and preferes female trainers. He is also father to Kimmy, the stolen Pokemon. His mate, a female Vaporeon nicknamed Sweety, is in Marie's storage system. Moves: Mud Shot, Rollout, Muddy Water, Growl.

Mazua, male lv 81 Azumarill- Hasty nature- Mazua doesn't like a slow pace and likes everything to be fast. He and Parshswamp get along great. His mate, Baramazril, is the total opposite of him. He has eight children, and one egg. Moves: Bubblebeam, Waterfall, Tail Whip, Rollout.

Baramazril, female lv 80 Azumarill- Relaxed nature- Baramazril is the exact opposite of her mate, and she's relaxed, cool and likes everything to be slow. She bonds with any person she meets instantly. She has eight children, and one egg. Moves: Tackle, Bubblebeam, Hiddenpower, Surf.

Meow Meow AKA M n' M, female lv 48 Mew- Sassy nature- Meow Meow is has just been caught and doesn't listen to Marie very much. She's flirty with other people's Pokemon. Moves: Transform, Megapunch, Metronome, Psychic.

Egg- Mazua and Baramazril's egg.

Relationships: Will wait till someone asks.
Other: N/A


Character Relationships(brother/sister, best friends, friends, boyfriend/girlfriend, etc.):
None


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 9, 2008)

Pokémon Form

*Species:* Milotic
*Name:* Tanya
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 7
*Appearance:* Since she's still young, she's not too huge, about 16 feet long. Otherwise, she's rather normal for a Milotic
*Personality:* Tanya's still bitter about her mother being stolen from her, and is very distrusting of others. She can be violent if she feels like she's being pushed in one way or another, even against those she recognizes as allies. If you can break through her exterior, however, she can be fiercely loyal. 
*History:* Two years ago, Tanya's mother was captured by Team Eternity. She was just a little Feebas at the time, and felt helpless while she watched it happen. This experience pushed her, and she evolved weeks later. Soon after, she left the rest of her 'school' to search for her mother, determined to rescue her. She was distrustful and even violent toward other creatures, especially humans, but eventually settled down when she finally listened to other Pokémon stories about their own dilemmas.
*Relationships:* Just ask
*Other:* I usually think of Milotics as being amphibious, living mainly in the water but being able to survive for extended periods of time on land, moving like a snake. The closest RL creature to them would probably be the Anaconda (I know, a marine reptile, rather than an amphibian, but still).

Question: Are you going to have people able to join team Eternity? Or just the two "good" teams?


----------



## Lili (Aug 9, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> Pokémon Form
> 
> *Species:* Milotic
> *Name:* Tanya
> ...


Yes, you can join team Eternity also.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, would Eternity then use the same sign in as Infinity, or do you need a new sign in? Not that I want an Eternity character... I already have a character, but others might want one.


----------



## Lili (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, they'd have the same form as Infinity. I'll edit the first post for a plot of Eternity.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 9, 2008)

Name: Vaster(last name abandoned, and forgotten)
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Appearance: Wears a long, black, coat, black jeans, and a white shirt with the words Balance of Worlds on the front. His shoulder length hair is redish brown.
Personality: Quiet, determined
History: Abandoned at the age of five, for unknown reasons, Vaster grew up on the streets, barely managing to survive by stealing food. A year after his abondonment, he saw a Vulpix about to be crushed by a landslide near his town. Rushing to aid the creature, he managed to save it, and became its trainer. After many years of training together, they took on the Elite Four on their own, and they won. It was then that they encountered Team Eternity, who attempted to steal Niren.  Utterly refusing to allow them to steal the only friend he had ever had, Vaster fled from them, by jumping down the steep mountain they were battling upon, and barely survived. After recovering, Vaster joined Team Infinity to attempt to stop Team Eternity, and prevent others from losing their Pokemon.
Team: Team Infinity.
Pokemon(can have up to six): 
Niren, Ninetales, Serious nature, Lvl 100,
Niren has lived and trained with Vaster ever since Vaster saved him, and is Vaster's only friend. Moves: Flamethrower, Return, Iron Tail, Hidden Power.
Relationships: None.
Other:N/A


----------



## Lili (Aug 9, 2008)

Reventhas said:


> Name: Vaster(last name abandoned, and forgotten)
> Gender: Male
> Age: 19
> Appearance: Wears a long, black, coat, black jeans, and a white shirt with the words Balance of Worlds on the front. His shoulder length hair is redish brown.
> ...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey hey! How many characters can we control?

*Name*: Matt
*Gender*: Male
*Age*: 19
*Appearance*: Muscular, tall, has short brown hair. Always wears a black trenchcoat, dark green t-shirt, cowboy hat, and jeans.
*Personality*: Matt has a usually up-beat personality, however he can sometimes be slightly depressing. He is very brave.
History: Matt was a top Pokemon trainer; he had received every gym badge in Hoenn, Sinnoh, and Johto, and he and his Pokemon placed first in the Hoenn and Johto leagues, and second in the Sinnoh league. He ended up defeating the Elite Four in all four regions. He decided to settle down for a few years, and maybe go to Kanto and challenge the gyms, league, and E4 there. One day, he was approached by a man who wanted to battle him. Matt agreed, and in the end, lost all but one of his Pokemon to Team Eternity.
*Team*: Infinity
*Pokemon*:  Whisper Lv. 89 Male 
Nasty Plot, Dark Pulse, Shadow Ball, Hypnosis
Whisper was simply a backup Pokemon on Matt's team, but when Matt's other Pokemon were taken, Whisper became a frontman on his team. He is very mischeivous and loves to play pranks. He can speak fluent English.
 Cannon Lv. 63 Male
Rock Slide, Mirror Shot, Double Edge, Earthquake
Cannon was captured after Matt's Pokemon were stolen, and subsequently was trained quickly. He is very quiet and likes to keep to himself.
 Flash Lv. 68 Female
Thunder Fang, Fire Fang, Rock Slide, Iron Head
Flash was revived by Matt but never used until after his Pokemon were stolen. She can be very arrogant, but is usually kind hearted.
Egg: An egg found on Matt's recent travels.
*Taken Pokemon*:     
Relationships: None 
Other: Blank


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, I is legendary Pokemon :D

Species: Arceus if that's okay.
Name: Tokilo
Gender: Male
Age: ???
Appearance: Nothing out of the ordinary.
Personality: I'm not good at following personalities, so do you mind if I PO it?
History: Just after Tokilo was born, his parents were attacked by a Salamence and Milotic. Only his mother survived. Then, a human attacked the two Arceus and Tokilo was the only survivor.
Relationships: None.
Other: None.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 9, 2008)

Species: Buneary
Name: Pudge
Gender: Male
Age: Is it okay if I don't put this? It's a bit hard to decide. If you require an age, I can tell you, but I'd rather not if it's not necessary.
Appearance: Pudge, as his name suggests, is a bit pudgy.
Personality: Pudge loves to eat. He's friendly and often willing to share food if he has extra. His favorite flavor of food is sour. However, sometimes he can be stubborn.
History: He grew up in Eterna forest with his mother, father, and a brother. For some reason, his mother and father disappeared, and his brother was stolen by the humans. He is very intent to get his brother, Trail, back.
Relationships: I'm open to them.
Other: The odd thing is that when I caught Pudge in my Diamond version, he had a Lax nature, which was perfect. I based this character off him.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 9, 2008)

Name: Domino
Gender: Female
Age: 16
Appearance: Like the Domino in the movie :P Like blond hair and stuff
Personality: Again, like in the movie. She doesn't really care about others, and only really does what she wants, instead of following others, unless they're stronger than her.
History: Domino was once a member of Team Rocket. However, once Team Eternity started to rise, she crossed over to them, seeing that they were more powerful.
Team: Eternity
Pokemon: Maree  (F) Lv. 87: Maree was Domino's first Pokemon, and they share a close bond. She has a good heart, and doesn't really enjoy stealing, but she does it for Domino. Her light is often used to lure people into a battle.
Wally  (M) Lv. 85: Wally is a lot more like Domino than Maree. They share a bond just as close as that between Domino and Maree, mainly fed by Wally's ferocious nature.
IF OKAY WITH PREVIOUS OWNER: Matt's Victreebel. Info please?
Relationships: None
Other: I just did this because I was uncreative


----------



## Elfin (Aug 10, 2008)

Species: Salemence
Name: Fyrix 
Gender: Female
Age: ( was going to put something like 80, but what would a Salemence's lifespan be? =/)
Appearance: Regular Salemence.
Personality: Usually calm and pretty confident, but has a sense of humor. Likes scaring human and pulling pranks. Pretty sarcastic, but rarely gets mad. When she does, she can be extremely dangerous and almost seems insane. She is intelligent when she actually trys. A bit lazy and sleepy.
History: She lived in Mt. Cornet for most of her life, avoiding humans, flying away whenever she saw or heard one. This worked out fine until Jupiter, her son, was caught by a human. He was only a Bagon and couldn't escape. When she tried to stop them, the human's Dragonite and Infernape attacked her. The human caught Jupiter and escaped with his Pokemon, leaving Fyrix hurt and enraged. By now the human was long gone, so she calmed down and joined Team Forever to get her son back.
Relationships: Just ask.
Other: Level 90. Based off of my Salemence in Pearl. (From my brother. Fyrix is a weird name, I know. He named her, okay? =P)


----------



## Lili (Aug 11, 2008)

ALL ACCEPTED

@Blaziking: We can only control one character. Except if you're a trainer, then you can control your Pokemon. I'll also control Jazz and Elise (unless someone wants to play them).


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm, when can we start?


----------



## Lili (Aug 12, 2008)

When we get one or two more people/Pokemon.


----------



## Lili (Aug 20, 2008)

((Okay, since it looks like I might not get any members soon, we can just start now.))

Marie opened her eyes and yawned. She sat up in her sleeping bag and looked around the clearing that the others were in.
"Swaaamp..."
Marie turned to the Swampert that had just woken up next to her.
"Hey, there, Parshy." She smiled, rubbing it's head. Parshswamp grunted and stood up. He sucked in a breath of fresh air.
"Swampert!!" He roared, hoping to get everyone awake.
"Nice, Parshswamp." Marie rolled her eyes.


----------



## Mew (Aug 21, 2008)

Pokemon Form:
Species:Vulpix
Name:Shadowflare
Gender:Female
Age:7
Appearance:Black as the main color,with red on the tail,head fur thing,and red paws
Personality:Light,bouncy,playful,gets-along-well,doesn't-like-to-fight
History:Her parents and brother stolen when she was just a baby,a Raichu found her,brought her to her home,and took care of her.When she was grown up,Raichu was stolen,too.Now she is mad.She wanted revenge.
Relationships:Ninetails(normal colored,mom,Tails)...Another Ninetails(normal colored,dad,Flamez)Vulpix(normal colored,brother,Pixy)
Other:She will eventually get caught by a loving trainer who helps her fight the other humans that stole Pokemon.Here is the trainer's description(if I can play both)

Human Form:
Name:Mysti
Gender:Female
Age:11
Appearance:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Personality:Pretty much same as Shadowflare's
History:Her parents were famous Pokemon Trainers.They encouraged her to be a Pokemon trainer.When she found Shadowflare,it was a dream come true.
Team:The Pokemon's side
Pokemon(can have up to six):Vulpix(Shadowflare,female,starter)Shinx(Luxurious,male,evolves,caught later)Pichu(Shockers,female,evolves,discovers egg later)Meowth(Meowsie,female,evolves,caught later)
Relationships:Mom,dad,little sister
Other:Mewtwo and I are the same person.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

Tokilo awoke, but kept his eyes closed. He changed to the Psychic type and looked around telepathically. A Swampert had woken him up.
"Good morning," he said, and got up. He changed to the Grass type. "I suppose you are doing well?"


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 21, 2008)

(I thought pokemon were in Team Forever...?)
Vaster awoke suddenly upon hearing the Swampert's roar. Still partly asleep, he jumped up and grabbed a stick to defend himself from imaginary attackers. Standing there, stick in hand, he eventually managed to grasp what was really happening, and sat down, his face tinted pink.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

Pudge's eyes slid open. His mouth was on a Cheri Berry on a bush. "Spiceee!" He squealed as he removed his teeth from it. "That's actually pretty good," the Buneary commented as he swallowed the berry.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 21, 2008)

((Oh,I didn't really quite know,lol.BTW,I is Mew,Mew is me!))


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

Shadowflare awoke.She yawned and stretched.She then got up and took her daily walk around,hoping to maybe bump into some Pokemon that were as miserable as her.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 22, 2008)

Fyrix stretched and slowly got up, looking around. The light in her cave was dim, and the floor was soft sand. It was too quiet. She was used to waking up hearing a squealing, happy Bagon running in circles like a wind-up toy and head-butting her. She walked out of the cave and through a tunnel for a few minutes before stepping outside. Blinking from the light, she jumped and flew away. It felt so good to fly.. She flew in a few circles, then went lower to the ground and  began flying away from Mt. Cornet.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 22, 2008)

Shadowflare looked up and saw a Salamence._That_ wasn't something she saw everyday!But usually when she saw them,there was a human on board!She yelled up,"GIVE ME BACK MY MOMMY!",not knowing that was a Salamence that had lost someone she cared for,too!


----------



## Elfin (Aug 22, 2008)

Fyrix looked down, slightly amused. She turned slowly around and glided to a stop in front of the Vulpix. She sarcastically offered,
"Then give _me_ back my son."
She studied a claw on her front leg before adding in a more sincere voice.
"I didn't eat, kidnap, or do anything to your mother. On the subject, have you seen a Bagon anywhere? His name is Jupiter, and a human with an Infernape and Dragonite stole him. He's only a few weeks old, and probably terrified by now. And possibly sick."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

Bubbles began to rise from a nearby lake, until a creature's head popped out. Tanya the Milotic swam to the beach of the lake and slithered up on shore. Staying low to the ground and watching from behind a large bush, the water snake spied on a Vulpix and a Salamence. _Ah, breakfast... all I have to do is scare away the dragon, and the fox is all mine..._ She created a twister in the air and sent it flying toward the two creatures, but continued to hide.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 22, 2008)

Fyrix quickly turned and breathed in, then used a Fire Blast to destroy the twister. Annoyed, she called out.
"Whoever did that is going to be hurting very badly if they don't stop it."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

_Hmm, not going to be as easy as I hoped. Well, I do have an ace if I need it, but I'll try talking first._ 
The Milotic lifted her head above the bush, and began to slither toward the Salamence and Vulpix. "Give me the fox, and neither of us will get hurt." Tanya stared toward the dragon.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 22, 2008)

Fyrix glared.
"Even if she was "mine" I wouldn't. Leave her alone."
Showing her fangs, the Salamence added calmly.
"And if you don't, there's nothing keeping me from eating _you_. Even though water-types don't taste very good. I would know."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

"Really?"
Tanya tilted her head, amused, her hairlike fins swaying in the breeze. She was about 25 feet from the two, and stopped for a moment. "You forget something, dragon. I'm bigger than you, and you don't know what I can do. Do you really think I'll let you eat me?" Her eyes began to glow red, as she attempted a Hypnosis. "Now why don't you just leave and let me take the Vulpix."

(Yeah, despite the fact she's small for a milotic... the species itself is huge)


----------



## Elfin (Aug 22, 2008)

((*checks Bulbepedia* Oh hello. 20 feet and 347 pounds.... ^^;))
"Why don't you just leave and let me _talk_ to the Vulpix in question?"
_Oh jeez. Hope that human didn't bring Jupiter near here. Otherwise... no, there's no way he got eaten._
The Salamence blinked, suddenly sleepy. Maybe it would be better to just leave.... she shook her head. 
"Hypnosis. That's just cheap."
She didn't attack, wait for the Milotic to leave or attack first.


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

((pretend this was before the attack,I was at school,then had to sort clothes))
Shadowflare blushed.
"Sorry about that,I thought you had my mommy."
((after the Milotic attacks)
Shadowflare was still in a way a baby,and didn't know many attacks,all she could do was Growl at the Milotic and tackle it,growling would inspire it to come get her,tackling,well,she didn't want to think about it.All she could do was hide,or stand her ground.But then,if she hid,it would show she was scared.She just decided to stand there and only speak if spoken to.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

Tanya then continued to approach, coming within about 10 feet of them, and lifting her head to the point that she could look down upon the two creatures. She waved her tailfan in a regular, reverse pendulum style, and stared at the fox, eyes beginning to glow again. "Come here, little fox," she began to speak in a soothing, hypnotic voice. "Come to me, and leave the big, mean dragon behind."


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

She said not a word.Not one.She was fire type,so she couldn't do a Flamethrower,even if she magically learned it.Whatever happened,she was staying,because the Salamence was protecting her,the Milotic wants to eat her."Normally I'm very fond of Milotic"she said bravely."But you're mean!"


----------



## Lili (Aug 22, 2008)

((Mew, you are ACCEPTED))

Marie got out of her sleeping bag and started to roll it up. She also let out her other Pokemon.
Two Azumarill and a Mew appeared. The Azumarill both ran to Marie's bag, pulling out a blue egg.
The female, Baramazril, started to cuddle it, and hummed a small tune while her mate, Mazua, watched.
"Zu.." The male Azumarill said, slightly hungry.
The Mew, Meow Meow, was dashing everywhere. She flew around the clearing a few times, then flew up to her trainer.
"Mew?" It asked.
Marie brought out some Pecha berries from the bag and offered them to her Pokemon. Mazua gladly ate one while fetching another for Baramazril, while Parshswamp nuzzled Marie for a second before eating another one. Meow Meow looked at the berry and back up at Marie.
"It's okay, it'll fill you up." She smiled, hoping that the Mew would trust her. The Mew got closer to her hand and... snatched the berry before taking off up into a tree. Meow Meow giggled at Marie.
Marie sighed. Agian, it didn't even give her the chance to pet it.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

"Mean? Now that's not a very nice thing to say..." Tanya then lowered her head and narrowed her eyes, hissing a little bit. "The world, the humans are mean. I am what I have to be." She noticed her hypnosis didn't work, but she tried it one final time, with the Vulpix. She opened her eyes wide, and glared hypnotically at the fox. "And you, you are merely a pawn, in a much larger game. Your role is to join with me... That is where your life will be worth most."


----------



## Lili (Aug 23, 2008)

Meow Meow was now done with her berry and was flying around the forest that they were all located in. She giggled at the thought of Marie worring about where she was. The silly human knew nothing. The Mew *let* Marie catch her. She wouldn't let any trainer do that, but it seemed as if Marie was a waste of her time.
_Hopefully, she'll give up and release me._ Meow Meow thought, smiling. 
She then spotted a Milotic, Salamance and Vulpix below her. She Transformed herself into a Staravia before landing on a nearby branch to watch what was going on.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 23, 2008)

Fyrix snarled loudly.
"That's enough! Leave now. Eat something else."
Her mouth seemed to be surrounded in a yellow glow, and she attacked with a Thunder Fang, trying more to scare away the Milotic than to cause any real damage.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2008)

Shadowflare looked to the right and saw a female Trainer walking her way!She wasn't familiar,but she figured she could have stole _someone's_ mom or brother or something!She growled at the trainer,who got startled."Give me back my mommy!"she yelled at the trainer,who only heard "Vul,Vulpix Vulpix Pix!"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 23, 2008)

Pudge began to wind his way around trees to exit the forest until he came to some black ground. Ignoring it, he continued, until a rumbling, roaring thing came toward him. Dashing out of the way, he fled all the way towards the ocean before he collapsed.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 23, 2008)

Tanya saw the attack coming, but was too slow to avoid it. She made a screeching scream as the fangs clamped down on her sinewy body. In retaliation, she wrapped the lower half of her body around the Salamence and began to form an ice beam from her mouth. She was done talking...the dragon refused to yield.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 23, 2008)

((...D: I have no idea how to start. What's Team Eternity like?))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 23, 2008)

(Well, if you think I was being evil, shadow_lugia, multiply that by a hundredfold, and you might figure it out)


----------



## Elfin (Aug 23, 2008)

Hissing, Fyrix tried to use a Dragon Claw, but her legs were pinned next to her. The Salamence snarled and bit the Milotic. 
_Have to stop her. Milotic know Ice attacks, right? This isn't going to be fun._


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 23, 2008)

Tanya screamed just as she launched her ice beam at the Salamence. She could feel herself weakening from the attacks, and her coil around the dragon loosened just slightly, but she remained confident. She spoke aloud, though too dazed to know that she was actually speaking instead of thinking. "This was what I wanted to avoid, but it couldn't be helped. Anyone who will stand in my way from saving my mother must be dealt with." She prepared one more ice beam, hoping that would be able to end it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 23, 2008)

((Is Tokilo anywhere near the Fyrix/Tanya conflict?))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 23, 2008)

(well, they're within a mile or two... I don't know if you'd see or hear them at first, but if you went out looking, you might discover them.)


----------



## Darksong (Aug 23, 2008)

Pudge twitched his ears. There was chatting going on. He perked up, screaming, but then calmed down and stared at the Milotic. "Pretty."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 23, 2008)

Tokilo looked around. "I'm off," he said, and changed into the Psychic type, teleporting himself away.
The Arceus ended up near a Milotic, Salamence and two others. This reminded him of the way his parents died.... he changed to Dark-type. He wanted to watch what was going on.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 24, 2008)

Fyrix jumped, and stopped attacking for a moment.
"Your.. mother? Standing in the wa...?"
She trailed off, thinking sadly about Jupiter.
_Idiot. I'm supposed to be rescuing him and I'm busy fighting a Milotic._


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

Tanya canceled her attack when the Salamence managed to escape her wrap and started walking away. She realized that she must have been thinking aloud, but that for some reason, it seemed to have struck a chord. She grinned, looking toward the dragon.
"Yes. She was taken by humans. I can tell you more after breakfast."
The water serpent looked back toward the Vulpix, but then noticed a chubby-looking Buneary nearby instead. 
_Hmm... maybe that rabbit will be more susceptible than the fox was..._
She stared at the Buneary and tried her Hypnosis. Her eyes began to glow red and she moved in a subtle, alluring way. "Come here, little Buneary... Come and meet me."


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

"Hi!" Pudge said, then fell asleep.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

Tanya then slithered over to the Buneary and gently curled the end of her tail around him, trying not to awaken him. She started to move back toward her lake, holding him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 24, 2008)

((You should have noticed Tokilo too.))

Tokilo watched the Buneary slowly being dragged away. He followed the Milotic, changing into a Water-type.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

Hearing footsteps behind her, Tanya looked back and saw an Arceus. "What do you want?" she asked coldly. _Wow, just too many creatures today... why do I have to attract all this attention all at once?_


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 24, 2008)

"Nothing in particular from you," answered Tokilo. "Just......." He attempted to smile, but Arceus don't necessarily have visible mouths. He took a giant leap int the water, turned and hopped back out, changing into the Ghost type and phasing out of view. He was cirlcing the water serpent, even though she couldn't see him.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

Tanya slid to the edge of the water, stopping so that most of her body was in it, but her head and tail were out of the water. She wanted to soak her cuts that she got from the Salamence, as well and keep from drying completely out.
_Ah, it feels better to be here... I just hope that strange creature doesn't interfere this time._
She pulled the Buneary over close to her face. "Wake up, little one..." she spoke to him, licking her lips.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

"Okay," Pudge said in his dream and opened his eyes. "Oh, hi! It's you again! Thanks for the hug!" He hugged the Milotic back before attempting to escape.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

Tanya saw the buneary trying to pull himself out of her wrap. She tightened her grasp. "You wouldn't be trying to escape now, would you? Especially since I've chosen you for a very important task..."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 24, 2008)

"And what would that task be?" came a voice. It was Tokilo, except for the fact that he was still invisible.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

"Huh?" She glanced around after hearing a different voice. It sounded similar to the voice that strange creature had used... except that he had now disappeared. Tanya narrowed her eyes. "This doesn't involve you, wherever and whatever you are."


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

"I can get you a Water Stone!" Pudge said happily. "Or a Beauty Scarf! Oh, and I can also give you a feather pillow!"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

"Oh, no no. Those little trinkets won't help at all. Besides..." Tanya shook her head, letting her fin-flaps sway. "I don't need a Beauty Scarf to be beautiful... But, what I do need now is breakfast, and you look simply scrumptious." She slowly started to move her head closer to the Buneary.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

"Wow, thanks, you're beautiful!" he replied, staring into her eyes. He was using Charm in a friendly way.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 24, 2008)

Tanya grinned. "Well, thank you. I'm glad you noticed..." 
_Nobody ever actually complimented me before... Was this a trick?_ She paused to examine the Buneary.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 24, 2008)

Fyrix backed up, looking slightly confused. An Arceus? 
_Wow.. why am I still here? The Buneary really isn't my problem.. Right?_
She murmured, walking away.
"You're not the only one who lost somebody to humans. I'm out of here."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 24, 2008)

((when whole messages, not just words,  are in italics,the Vulpix typed it))

Mysti realized the Vulpix was mad and tried to talk to it."I don't have any Pokemon." she said to the Vulpix."Would you like to be friends?"
Shadowflare eased her tense a little bit.If she didn't own any Pokemon,she _couldn't_ have stolen other Pokemon,much less her parents.
But what if this was a trick.
She noticed no Pokeballs on her belt,and didn't notice any anywhere,actually.She began to walk toward the human,then leaped into her arms."I guess that's a yes!"Mysti added with a smile.She began to take out a laptop and e-mail a message to her mom.
A laptop.
Shadowflare had been taught how to type on those with her nose!
This was how she could get the message out to the human.
She jumped in front of the laptop before Mysti had begun to type,and typed this:

_My parents,brother,and guardian have all been stolen.But it's not just my family.A lot of family members have been stolen,and we need help._ 

Mysti stood,staring at the message the Vulpix had just typed.Pokemon could type?Oh well,they needed help and she wasn't the one to turn that down.
"OK,I'll help!" she said,backspacing the message."Do you know where they are?"

_I don't know._

"We'll just have to find them,then!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 24, 2008)

Tokilo watched the scene unfold. He silently stalked behind the Milotic, watching her without any hint that he was there. The Arceus stopped and did nothing once he had reached his spot.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

Pudge twitched his ears, remembering his brother. "It seems everyone lost a dear one," he lamented, "and surprisingly, my dear one's not food." This cheered him up a bit, and he giggled.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 24, 2008)

"Hey,everyone,I found someone who can help us get our family members back!"Shadowflare yelled to the other Pokemon,but of course,Mysti didn't understand.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 25, 2008)

Fyrix smiled slightly, not knowing that the someone was a human.
"Who are they? Jeez, I feel like a hermit. Haven't left Mt. Cornet for years.."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 25, 2008)

"Well,it's a human,but I think she can really do something to help us!I mean,she can communicate with the other humans..."she trailed off,not knowing what to say next.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 25, 2008)

The Salamence growling softly, before shaking her head.
"Okay. I don't care as long as they don't try and catch me or something stupid like that. Where are they?"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 25, 2008)

"Do you have anything that I could eat?" Pudge asked the Milotic.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 25, 2008)

_She does,_ thought Tokilo, rolling his eyes. He didn't know whether he should save the Buneary or leave it; death was part of life, and usually to the satisfaction of the predator. Then again, the Buneary probably didn't want to be eaten.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 25, 2008)

"Food for _you_ to eat? Maaybe..." Tanya began to swim out away from shore, keeping to the surface, so that her tailtip, and Pudge himself, skated across the top of it. _He seems so innocent and unaware... but when he does figure it out, he won't be able to escape. Hehehe.._


----------



## Darksong (Aug 25, 2008)

"Whee!" Pudge cried. "I love waterskiing! Wait, I haven't done it before. Oh, well, first experiences are always fun!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 25, 2008)

Tokilo smiled. He liked seeing others having fun. But the Buneary's fun would soon end if the Arceus didn't do something.... but he didn't know if he should. After all, predators need prey.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 25, 2008)

Tanya reached approximately the center of the lake and came to a stop. She loosened her grip so that the Buneary could climb off if he wanted to, but still used her tail to support his weight over the water.  Her head moved right up next to him, though her nose pointed down initially. "So you want to find food, little one?" She speaks to him, trying to sound innocent. "Why don't you check this cave... maybe you'll find something in there." She then tilted her head back and opened her mouth wide, trying to make it look like a cave to the Buneary.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 25, 2008)

"What? That's not a cave, is it?" Pudge asked. "As far as I know, they can't appear out of nowhere. It takes years for them to form, unless there are Diglett or Dugtrio around, and I don't see either." He began to backfloat on the water, or get as close as he could to backfloating.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 25, 2008)

Shadowflare jumped into the arms of Mysti."She's right here!"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 26, 2008)

(I meant how it operates or something :/ Anyway, since I don't feel like being big and descriptive right now, she woke up, ate breakfast, and is waiting for challengers. Like usual)


----------



## Elfin (Aug 26, 2008)

Fyrix studied the human for a bit. The Vulpix seemed to like her, which was a good sign. Satisfied, the Pokemon walked past the human and sat down a few feet away from her. She curled up, her head on the her tail. 
"So, what's her name? Well, not that it matters, not like she'll know if I say it or anything."
A bit embarrassed about sounding rude, she added.
"If you guys need to get anywhere, I can carry you."


----------



## Lili (Aug 27, 2008)

Meow Meow screeched with amusement before soaring off to follow the Milotic. The now-Staravia continued to flutter above the tree tops, watching the scene below.

Meanwhile, Marie was having problems.
"Oh, where is she?" The trainer said, worried for her Mew. Meow Meow hadn't been back for about 30 mins, and Marie was thinking she might have run away.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 27, 2008)

Shadowflare nudged Mysti's backpack.Mysti knew what it meant immediately and got out her laptop.She opened it so the Vulpix could type.

_Hi,I'm Shadowflare.I was an accidental birth,as of why I'm black.What's your name?_

"I'm Mysti.Nice to meet you,Shadowflare!"

_See the Salamence over there?_ Shadowflare glanced at Fyrix._She said she will carry us wherever we need to go if we need to go places._

"Oh.That's nice!" Mysti looked at the clock."Oh,my goodness!I'm supposed to be home in five minutes!I'll _never_ get home in time!Unless..." she trailed off,and looked at Fyrix."Unless your little friend here is willing to help!"

_I'll try to ask her._And she did.She went over to Fyrix,and woke her up."Hi!My human friend,now I know that her name is Mysti,needs a ride home.Can you help?"


----------



## Elfin (Aug 27, 2008)

Fyrix nodded, amused.
"Sure. I don't know where her home is, but I assume she does."
She stood up, trying not to yawn. The Salamence went in front of Mysti and spread out her wings, looking at her as if to say _Come on!_


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 27, 2008)

Mysti smiled,then hopped on,with laptop in her,well,lap!Shadowflare started typing.

_Fyrix doesn't know where your home is,so you need to give directions to her._

"No problem!" she said."Look,Shadowflare,you have to get off now.You don't belong to me.

Shadowflare reluctantly jumped off,then secretly hopped on Fyrix's tail as they set off.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 27, 2008)

Fyrix wasn't used to flying with a human on her back, but it wasn't too hard, especially since they were only a kid. The Salamence flew away, making sure Mysti didn't fall off.
"Where is it from here?"
She was pretty sure the human wouldn't understand, but it didn't really matter.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 27, 2008)

"Hmm... smart rabbit..." Tanya grumbled quietly. Then she spoke up, "... Where are you headed? We haven't, uh... finished playing!" She dove under the water and began to come up just underneath the Buneary, holding him on her forehead. She then began to spin him around into the air, like a seal might do with a ball.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 27, 2008)

Mysti understood the fact the Salamence was trying to ask where she lived."Keep going straight 'till you see the park.Then go right,it should be close by.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

"Wheeeee!" Pudge squealed. "I'm lucky I don't get sick easily, or you might have to take a bath!"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 28, 2008)

Tanya laughed. "A bath, huh? Aren't I already taking one?" Pretty much only her head was showing above the water. She seemed to be wavering in some decision, but finally tossed Pudge high, straight up, and opened her mouth under him, preparing to try to catch him.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

"AAH!" Pudge screamed. "Help meeeeeeee...!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 28, 2008)

Tokilo was confused. Was he supposed to save the Buneary and make the Milotic go hungry, or let the Milotic eat it and have the Buneary die? He was so confused he walked around and fell on the ground. "Ouch. Can someone PLEASE tell me whether to save the Buneary?"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

_Your decision,_ Pudge thought. _I'm probably doomed anyway._
He began to fall towards his enemy's gaping mouth. "This is the end. Goodbye, everyone... I'm sorry, brother... I couldn't save you..."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 28, 2008)

As the Buneary came closer, Tanya thought about what she really had been doing with him... how despite her intentions, the Buneary had kept an upbeat tone and remained nice to her. And hearing again about how he wanted to save his brother was the last straw. She closed her eyes and mouth before he landed, and moved her head forward, letting Pudge land safely on her neck. "I'm sorry... I just can't eat you..." She looked like she was about to cry. "Yo're the first one who's ever been nice to me... ever since... mother..." Tears began to flow down her face, into the water.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 28, 2008)

Tokilo stepped out from hiding. "Uh, hi," he said. He was currently Water-type.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

This warmed Pudge's heart. "You too...?" He hugged the Milotic's head. "You have me as a friend..."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 28, 2008)

Tanya was smiling as she felt the Buneary's embrace, but something disturbed the moment...
The water-type Arceus.
The Milotic snarled and glared at him. "Were you watching all along?" She had no idea that a Milotic had an impact on the Arceus as a child, but if she did, she might have had a guess why. _What a nosy, lousy..._


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 28, 2008)

"I wasn't really paying attention," said Tokilo. "What's going on right now?"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

"Never mind," Pudge told the Arceus as he let go of the Milotic with his arms, but still sat down on it. It was a big chance to see a god-like Pokemon, and now was his time.
"By the way, I never got your name," he told the Milotic. "I'm Pudge."


----------



## Elfin (Aug 28, 2008)

Fyrix looked down, gliding slightly lower to the ground. After a bit, the park came into view. She turned right, and continued, much lower to the ground. She could quickly land whenever Mysti said to.
_Carrying a human isn't actually all that bad._
The Salamence sighed softly.
_If Jupiter was older, I might not really have minded. Mysti seems okay, anyway._


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 28, 2008)

(Quick relationship question for Cryptica: What do you say if the Salamence and Milotic that attacked Tokilo's parents (and killed his father) were actually Tanya's father and mother, respectively? Of course, Tanya looks very similar to her mother...

Another quick relationship question, for Evoli this time: Could above Salamence be related to Fyrix, like a brother or something? Well, if so, he could be a very important Pokemon to find... Or perhaps he's lately part of team Eternity?)

Tanya turned away from the Arceus, trying to ignore him. He answered the Buneary. "My name is Tanya. So you're Pudge, huh? Well, the name does fit, as you do look plump and delicious... but eating you will have to wait until I can get over my own weakness of heart. Perhaps in the meantime we can save our loved ones?" She began to swim back toward shore with her new friend.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 28, 2008)

Mysti pointed to a cream colored house just up ahead."It's that one,over there!"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 29, 2008)

"Yes," Pudge said, giggling. "The latter would be nice." He hopped off, landing on the sand.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 29, 2008)

(I made up Tokilo long before this RP was made, so it was unintentional. But that is a good idea ;D ))

Tanya reminded Tokilo on how his parents were killed. He began to get sad, but nothing changed on the outside.

Tokilo was silent. He did nothing while watching Tanya and Pudge. Instead, he gracefully leaped into the air and teleported somewhere again. He wasn't sure where, but it would be somewhere.

Hopefully.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 29, 2008)

Fyrix nodded and glided in a circle, landing right in front of the house. She felt a bit nervous about being so near to human homes, but she could leave soon, anyway. It wasn't like the trainer who'd caught her son would just appear from nowhere. The Salamence crouched down so Mysti could get off, looking curiously at the house.


----------



## Lili (Aug 29, 2008)

Meow Meow flew down for a closer look at the Arceus, Buneary and Milotic. She chirped a tune and then Transformed into a Buizel. She jumped into the water and watched them, her head slightly poking out from the surface.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 29, 2008)

Mysti thanked Fyrix as Shadowflare,taking an unnoticed ride,jumped off.Shadowflare ran up to Mysti and jumped in her arms."Well well,you followed me.You want to live with me?Not be my Pokemon,of course,but just live with me?"Shadowflare nodded."Vulpix,Vul!"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 29, 2008)

(aww, no response, Evoli?)

Tanya glanced nearby, watching a Buizel? fall from the sky and into the water. She circled around the creature. "Well, hello there... aren't you a sight for sore eyes..." She gave a toothy grin, looking toward the disguised Mew.


----------



## Lili (Aug 29, 2008)

The Buizel blinked as the Milotic swam circles around her. She blinked and ducked her head underneath the water.
Meow Meow used her tail as a propeller while swimming underwater. She then popped her head back up.
"Hello. I hope your sore eyes are feeling better." She said, enjoying being a smart-alec.

Back at the camp, Parshswamp had calmed his trainer down and started to look for Meow Meow.
"I swear, that Mew's nothing but trouble." He growled.
The Swampert raised his head when he heard the familiar, high, sarcastic voice. He had a feeling that the Mew was just getting herself in trouble, agian.
"That cat's gonna learn her lesson one day." He sighed, before poking his head out to the lake where a Buizel, Milotic, Arceus and Buneary were.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 29, 2008)

Mysti walked inside to see her parents.They saw a Salamence about to take off and screamed."It's OK,guys,the Salamence helped me home!"Mysti said.Shadowflare jumped into her arms."Oh,and this is Shadowflare!"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 29, 2008)

Tanya floated for the most part, but her tail attempted to coil around the buizel, underneath the surface of the water.
"Sore eyes?" She laughed. "What sore eyes?"


----------



## Lili (Aug 29, 2008)

Meow Meow giggled.
"You just said-" 
She stopped when she saw the Swampert out of the corner of her eye. She pretended that he wasn't there, and turned her attention back to the Milotic.
"You said I'm a sight for sore eyes." She purred, something a Buizel wouldn't do.
Meow Meow felt as the Milotic's tail coiled around her, but passed it off as a Magikarp. She kicked the tail, as if to tell the 'Magikarp' to get away.
"Anyways, what's your name?" She asked.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 30, 2008)

Tanya just rolled her eyes and tightened her grip on the "buizel." She tried to use hypnosis on her. "My name is Tanya... and your name is 'Breakfast'..." She licked her lips and opened her mouth wide.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

Pudge stood by, sitting on the sand and eating a Watmel berry. He didn't know what was going on with the Milotic, since he needed some breakfast himself. "This is delicious!" he said aloud.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 30, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> (aww, no response, Evoli?)


((I've been away for two days! *grumbling incoherently*))

"You're welcome."
Fyrix flew away, back towards where she'd been before. She looked back at the house, watching it get smaller as she went further away. Looking down, the Salamence noticed a human staring at her. She swooped down, barely avoiding hitting his head. The human screamed and ducked, and Fyrix flew away giggling to herself.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 31, 2008)

Pudge began to reach for another berry. "I don't know about you, Tanya, but I'm still hungry." This berry was different. It was yellow, hard, and had a leafy bit at the top. Pudge chomped at it, noting, "Ah, Pinap. Yummy."


----------



## Lili (Sep 18, 2008)

Meow Meow transformed back into her true form, blankly staring at Tanya in her hypnosis.

"Yes, Tanya." Said 'Breakfast'. She stared into the Milotic's mouth.

"Meow Meow, you stupid kit!" Screamed Parshswamp, throwing a Mud Shot at the hungry Milotic.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 18, 2008)

((I wanted someone to revive this RP. :3 ))
"Tanya," Pudge asked, "Do you know where I could get some ramen or something?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 18, 2008)

_A Mew? Interesting..._
Tanya wasn't paying too much attention to Pudge at this time, since she was more interested in breakfast, and the Mew seemed to be falling for her tricks. But there was still a problem, as she saw a Swampert, and more pressing, a blob of mud thrown at her. She ducked her head into the water, though keeping part of her back, the part with Pudge on it, just grazing the surface. A moment later, her head popped back up, to the side of the Mew, trying to pick up from before, staring at her. "Pay no attention to the angry fish. He doesn't understand us." She kept her mouth open.


----------



## Elfin (Sep 18, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> (Another quick relationship question, for Evoli this time: Could above Salamence be related to Fyrix, like a brother or something? Well, if so, he could be a very important Pokemon to find... Or perhaps he's lately part of team Eternity?)


((I never answered you, did I? I feel stupid... anyway, sure. Say, a daughter or son of Fyrix or something?))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 18, 2008)

Evoli said:


> ((I never answered you, did I? I feel stupid... anyway, sure. Say, a daughter or son of Fyrix or something?))


It would have to be a male to be a father to Tanya, so maybe son.


----------



## Elfin (Sep 18, 2008)

((Male..? Oh wait, never mind. Okay, sure. Sounds okay with me.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 18, 2008)

((Sounds good to me. I agree with you.))


----------



## Lili (Sep 18, 2008)

The Mew snapped out of her hypnosis for a second.

"Parshswamp?" She meowed, before going back into hypnosis.

Parshswamp dove into the water and started to swim violently towards the Milotic. If anything happened to Meow Meow, he would never forgive himself. He was so protective of his fellow teammates, and would be grieving at the sight of his wonderful trainer Marie seeing the wounded, or even eaten, Mew.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 18, 2008)

Tanya saw the Marshtomp beginning to charge at her, and thought fast.
_Too many other Pokemon interfering... Hmm, i know..._
She glanced back at Pudge. "Do you see that Swampert over there? I'm sure it knows where you can find more berries and Ramen... Why don't you ask it?" 
She flicked Pudge into the air and batted him with her tail, tossing him right at where the Swampert was going.
"As for you..." Tanya slowly moved closer to the Mew, tilting her head to the side to prepare to grab onto her.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 18, 2008)

"Yum, yum," Pudge said to himself, turning to the Water/Ground type who was approaching. "Hey! Do you know where I could get some ramen to eat?"


----------



## Lili (Sep 18, 2008)

Parshswamp slowed down his pace as to not run the small Buneary over.

"Sorry, kiddo, but I have no ramen! Go ask that rock!" He randomly said this, so that the rabbit would leave him alone. He dived down under the water, then went back to swimming to the Milotic.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 18, 2008)

Hoping the Buneary would provide enough of a distraction, Tanya grabbed onto the Mew with her mouth. She then dived underwater with her catch and started swimming, hoping to lose the swampert in the dark depths.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 18, 2008)

Pudge turned to Tanya. "Nope." He hopped off the Milotic, floating to shore and waiting on the sand. His back was turned, and he was staring into the forest.


----------



## Lili (Sep 19, 2008)

Parshswamp started to dive down deeper after the Milotic, hoping that M n' M wouldn't drown. He kept his gaze on her snake-like body, hoping it wouldn't dissappear from sight.

Parshswamp used Growl to try and distract her, which ended up being a mewl muffled by bubbles. He kicked himself mentally and thought of something. Maybe he could find something else the Milotic would find delicious other than the Mew to munch on...

At the perfect time, a Poliwag swam by, oblivious to this chase. The male Swampert changed course and paddled towards it, clamping his jaws around the young frog. He didn't bother to kill it, it would be useless if he killed a Pokemon just for the Milotic to eat Meow Meow.

He jerked around, the Poliwag flailing around in his mouth, and saw the Milotic was gone. Another mental kick.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 19, 2008)

Tanya continued swimming for a little longer, underwater in the large lake. She glanced back and saw that the Swampert didn't seem to be chasing her anymore. She took a moment to rest then, and since she had been carrying the Mew sideways in her jaws, she corrected her position, holding Meow Meow headfirst in her mouth, with only half of the Mew's long tail sticking out the front. Snakes always prefer to swallow their prey whole, and sea serpents weren't any different...


----------



## Lili (Sep 22, 2008)

Meow Meow blinked. Her hypnosis had faded, and she now saw herself in a dark, damp cave. No... not a cave.

A mouth.

She automatically started screaming and flailing around, beating the sides to the Milotic's mouth with her stubby arms.

"Let me out! Let me out, let me out, lemme ouuut!" She whined, her voice becoming high-pitched and she hurt her own ears. The Mew's hind leg met with a point tooth, and she yowled with the prick.

--------

Marie was now even more worried. She was still back at the camp, with the others. She tapped her foot with impaitence. Something was wrong, she knew it. However, she couldn't let out Mazua or Baramazril, and risk the chance of another Pokemon getting lost.

"Okay, guys. Let's all hurry up and get a move on." She said, looking around the small clearing.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 22, 2008)

Tanya gave a slight groan as she felt the Mew bouncing around in her mouth.
_So she's finally awake...I was hoping it would last just a little longer... but no matter. It will be over shortly, I hope._
Despite the pounding, she kept her mouth shut as much as she could. She tried to drag the Mew down with her throat muscles, all while swimming around, hoping to not come into contact with that Swampert again.
_If I can last a couple more minutes, it'll be over..._


----------



## Lili (Sep 23, 2008)

Meow Meow continued with her mindless screams, hoping they'd be heard.

Parshswamp, still with the young Poliwag in his mouth, picked a random direction and started to dive down deeper. He could swear that there was a disturbance in the water, like something was flailing. He turned right towards the disturbance, hoping it was the Mew and Milotic. 

He saw a flash of scales in the corner of his eye and started charging at it with some force. The Poliwag had fainted in fright, and the Swampert saw the Milotic, a long tail sticking out of her mouth. 

_Meow Meow._ She was still alive. He could tell from the movement inside the mouth. He stopped his charge and swam warily up to the Milotic. He opened his jaws, and the Poliwag floated motionless in the water.

"I offer a trade. That Mew for this Poliwag." Parshswamp growled, communicating underwater as only Water-types can.


----------

